# أي الدول العربية أكثر تطبيقا لسياسات الطاقة المتجددة ؟؟؟



## م.محمد الكردي (3 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من خلال بحثي في مجال الطاقة المتجددة احترت فعلا في سؤال ؟

أي الدول العربية هي الأكثر تقدما في مجال الطاقة المتجددة بكل تطبيقاته وأيها تمتلك أكبر وأكثر عدد

من المشاريع الجيدة في هذا المجال ؟





*من الصعب أن يجيب شخص بعينه عن هذا السؤال لذلك سنتشارك معا عن طريق هذه المشاركة

في إطار يشبه المسابقات كل شخص باسم دولته ومشاريعها في هذا المجال، قد لا يمتلك بعضنا صور

لهذه المشاريع ، لا مشكلة فقط ضع اسم المشروع وبعض التفاضيل عنه وسنصل لصوره بأنفسنا

وندرجها في المشاركة متى توفرت.*



وبالتالي نحاول أن نحصي أكبر قدر ممكن من المشاريع وأفكارها.​


ملاحظة: إذا كنت سمعت باحدى المشاريع في دول أخرى عربية غير دولتك يمكنك وضعها أيضا للفائدة

ويفضل دوما بالصور.

[BLINK]أتمنى التفاعل من الجميع لتعم الفائدة. [/BLINK]​


وإليكم صور لأهم المشاريع التي نفذت على مستوى فلسطين في مجال الطاقة المتجددة 

أولا : إنارة عيادة كفر ثلث في قلقيلية







وهناكل مجموعة مشاريع إنارة تمت لعدة مناطق وقرى بعيدة عن محطات التوليد في الضفة الغربية

ثانيا: تركيب وحدات من الخلايا الشمسية لتوليد الطاقة في قرية عرب الكعابنة جنوب الخليل 










ثالثا: إنارة وادي غزة بالخلايا المشسية





وانتظروا مني المزيد لاحقا في مجالات أخرى غير الطاقة الشمسية عندنا في فلسطين

أنتظركم


----------



## الباحث المصري (9 أغسطس 2006)

أنا لا امتلك اي صور 
ولكن كهرباء مصر كلها مولدة من الطاقة الكرومائية 
من السد العالي 
(سأحاول الحصول على بعض الصور)


----------



## الباحث المصري (10 أغسطس 2006)

:31: من اثارة الايجابية عمل على توليد الكهرباءالتى أفادت مصر اقتصاديا ويصدر منه الان فى بعض الدول مثل سوريا والاردن وكذلك ليبيا وجارى أيضا التصدير الى كل من واتركيا وتونس لجزائر والمغرب.


----------



## subcoold (16 أغسطس 2006)

للاسف الطاقة الكهرومائية تمثل حوالي 30% من الانتاج المصري للكهرباء ولكن هناك حقول تربينات في شمال الغردقة وهناك اكبر مشروع لل(p.v cells ) في الشرق الاوسط في الكريمات جنوب الجيزة وفي تجارب عديدة على ال(head pipe) و في الكلية عندي قمنا بصناعة 4 خلية وقودية في مصر وانشاء الله انا سوف يكون مشروع التخرج بتاعي التطوير عليها وتركيبها على (تكتك) ناهيك عن ذكر السخانات الشمسية او مجففات المحاصيل او تقطير الماء او حتى الافران او التكييفات
ونسيت اتكلم عن غاز الميثان المنتج من الفضلات العضوية الذي اصبح في40% من بيوت مصر واصبح يصدر الى الخارج


----------



## makkacom (14 فبراير 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 يناير 2008)

أعتقد أن مصر هي الدولة الأكثر استخداماً للموارد المتجددة للطاقة ، وذلك حتى الآن ...
ربما ستحدث بعض التغييرات في المستقبل ....


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (14 يناير 2008)

اوافقك الاى تماما يا مهندس عصام


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (14 يناير 2008)

الراى

واعتذر عن الخطا فى الكتابه


----------



## Solar Island (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى المهندس محمد الكردى على الموضوع
اولا انا طالب تونسي سنة 3 من مرحلة تكوين المهندسين قسم هندسة الطاقة 
ابدء الحديث عن الطاقة المتجددة فى تونس 
فتونس من الدول الاولى فى منطقة المغرب التى تعتمد برامج وطنية لاستعمال الطقات المتجددة نضرا لان تونس ليس لها نصيب كبير من البترول والغاز لذلك تم احداث فى سنة 1985 الوكالة الوطنية للحكم فى الطاقة و الوكالة الوطنية للطافات الجديدة و المتجددة .
و من البرامج الفعالة التى تم احداثها برنامج PROSOL وهو بنامج يهدف الى التشجيع على استعمال الطاقة الشمشية لتسخين الماء واليكم الرابط الذى يشرح ذلك 
http://www.anme.nat.tn/index.asp?pId=270
http://www.anme.nat.tn/index.asp?pId=272
اما عن طاقة الرياح فهناك مركز توليد بقوة 20 ميجاواط بشرق البلاد وسيتم ترفيع قوة المركز الى 25 ميجا واط كذلك نشاء محطات جديدة ذات طاقة 100 ميغاواط و اليكم الرابط 
http://www.anme.nat.tn/index.asp?pId=196
اما لتوليد الكهباء بالماء فهناك 5 مولدات كهرومائية بقوة 65 ميجاواط اى 2 % من جملة انتاج الكهرباء بالبلاد 





هذه صورة اكبر مولد سد سيدى سالم بالشمال التونسي بقوة 20 ميجاواط 

اما عن الدول العربية هناك مشروع عملاف و فريد من نوعه سيتم انجازه بالامارات العربية فى منطقة راس الخيمة واسم هذا المشروع الجزير الشمسيةsolar island لتوليد الكهرباء و انتاج الهيدروجين وهذا المشرع من تصميم التونسى ياسين العلانى الدى تربطنى به علاقة شخصية 
http://www.swissinfo.org/ara/swissinfo.html?siteSect=43&sid=8414194





*Floating Solar Island Will Produce Energy *

و هذا ا الفيديو يشرح المشروع 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3iCYUHnXlPQ


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة اخي solar island

رائع جدا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 يناير 2008)

الحقيقة أن المشاركات من الزملاء الذين من دول مختلفة لايساعد فقط على إغناء الملتقى بلمعلومات المفيدة علمياً ، بل تساعد على معرفة الأخبار المفيدة عن إنجازات الوطن العربي أيضاً .
شكراً للمشاركات من الدول المختلفة .


----------



## اسم مستعار (19 يناير 2008)

مرحبا
للعراق تجارب في مجال الطاقه الشمسيه لكنها تجارب قديمه منذ الثمانينات
عموما من هذه التجارب :
1- البيت الشمسي
2- بناية مركز ابحاث الطاقه الشمسيه
3- روضة للاطفال
4- مجمع سكني في ابو نؤاس


----------



## المستثمر العربي (21 يناير 2008)

شيئ رائع ولكن رأس الخيمة ودبي ليسا جغرافياً في الصومال كما عرض الفيديو الذي ارفقته يا عزيزي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 يناير 2008)

خبر الجزير الطافية على الماء في رأ س الخيمة مع صورتها على الرابط : 
http://www.goodcleantech.com/2007/09/swiss_scientists_develop_float.php


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 يناير 2008)

مشكوور جدا


----------



## اسم مستعار (27 يناير 2008)

حاولت البحث عن مباني في دول الخليج العربي تعتمد على الطاقه الشمسية , أي ان يتم تركيب الخلايا الشمسيه على المباني نفسها , لكن لم اجد اي من المشاريع , لو سمحتم أذا كان هناك من لديه معلومات عنها اتمنى ان يضيفها , انتظرت ان يضيف احد من دول الخليج هنا مباني من هذا النوع لكن وجدت فقط مثال رأس الخيمه (مشاركة المهندس عصام نور الدين )والذي كان عباره عن جزيره كامله تنتشر بها الخلايا , وما ابحث عنه هو مباني وتم تركيب الخلايا الشمسية عليها .


----------



## Solar Island (27 يناير 2008)

اسم مستعار قال:


> حاولت البحث عن مباني في دول الخليج العربي تعتمد على الطاقه الشمسية , أي ان يتم تركيب الخلايا الشمسيه على المباني نفسها , لكن لم اجد اي من المشاريع , لو سمحتم أذا كان هناك من لديه معلومات عنها اتمنى ان يضيفها , انتظرت ان يضيف احد من دول الخليج هنا مباني من هذا النوع لكن وجدت فقط مثال رأس الخيمه *(مشاركة المهندس عصام نور الدين )*والذي كان عباره عن جزيره كامله تنتشر بها الخلايا , وما ابحث عنه هو مباني وتم تركيب الخلايا الشمسية عليها .



اولا اول من تحدث عن الجزيرة الطافية هو انا العبد لله SOLAR ISLAND وليس مهندس عصام نورالدين

ثانينا انا اعلم عما تتحدين اعتقد انك تتحدثين عن ما يعبر عنو solar wall 
هدا النوع من المبانى اعتقد لا يوجد بدول الخليج لكن موجود بعدة دول اوربية مثل المانيا واليك الروابط


http://www.canren.gc.ca/prod_serv/index.asp?CaId=137&PgId=742
http://www.solarwall.com/home/default.aspx?pn=Products_SolarwallSystems_How


----------



## Solar Island (27 يناير 2008)

معلومة للاخوان انو الجزيرة الطافية لا تستعمل خلايا شمسية عادية مثل Solar Panel او Photo Voltaic Panel بل هى نوع اخر يسمى Soalr Concentrator 
وهدا النوع من من الخلايا ان صح التعبير يستعمل لتركيز الطاقة الشمسية المجمعة على مستقيم او نفطة واحدة تسمى Focal Line او Focal Point حيث تصل درجة الحرارة اللى 420 درجة مئوية 
اسف عن بعض الاخطاء فى ترجمة لا ن نضام التدريس فى تونس بالفرنسي
باذن الله سيكون مشروع تخرجى فى هذا النوع من الخلايا لذلك من يستحق معلومات انا مستعد باذن الله تعالى للمساعدة 

لاتنسونى فى دعاكم


----------



## اسم مستعار (28 يناير 2008)

Solar Island
اولا اعتذر منك و حقك علينا : ) 
لكن ربما الرابط الذي رأيته كان لمشاركة المهندس عصام نور الدين.
ثانيا : شكرا على المواقع التي زودتني بها , لم اطلع عليها بعد لكن اقتضى الشكر اولا و الاعتذار السريع منك 
ثالثا : لا زلت اعتقد ان هناك مباني في الخليج اعتمدت على الخلايا الشمسية ولكني لسبب او لآخر لم استطع الوصول لها لوحدي لدعم بحثي . 
ولا ادري حقيقة لماذا لدي هذا الاعتقاد ! .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي solar island

إنما وضعت رابطاً لصورة ضمن الخبر الذي يتحث عن الجزيرة الطافية ، والخبر التفصيلي ومن الناحية العلمية من عندك . 
هل من مزيد من الشرح ؟؟ هل هي مرايا ؟؟؟ لتركيز الأشعة لتسخين المياه ؟وتوليد البخار ؟


----------



## Solar Island (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى نورالدين
المبداء يعتمد على التقاط الاشعة الشمسة direct sun rays و عكسها عبر ما يسمى reflector التى يتم صنعها من مواد تتميز ب قدرة فائقة فى العكس و قدرة قليلة فى الامتصاص يمكن ان تكون inox او مرايا عادية اذن جميع هذه الطاقة المجمعة تركز على focal line وهو غالبا مايكون cylindric absorber من خاصياته الامتصاص المثالى تقريبا alpha=1 يتم تحويل هذه الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة تسخين sensible heat و تبخير latent heat حسب قوانين thermodynamics 
اى الماء يدخل الى absorber بحالة سائلة و يخرج بحالة بخارية 
البخار يستعمل لتخزين للاستعمال الليلى والجزء الاخر لتحريك turbine لانتاج الكهرباء
سوف اجمع لكم ان شاء الله الروابط المهمة فى هذا المجال


----------



## Solar Island (28 يناير 2008)

اسم مستعار قال:


> Solar Island
> اولا اعتذر منك و حقك علينا : )
> لكن ربما الرابط الذي رأيته كان لمشاركة المهندس عصام نور الدين.
> ثانيا : شكرا على المواقع التي زودتني بها , لم اطلع عليها بعد لكن اقتضى الشكر اولا و الاعتذار السريع منك
> ...



اعتقادى سببه ان فى الدول الاوبية تستعمل solar wall لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية لطاقة تدفئة المنازل اماكن اخرى كالادارات و المراكز التجارية ..... خاصة اذا علمنا الطاقة المستعملة للتدفئة فى اوربا طاقة كبيرة جدا 
بينما فى دول الخليج درجات الحرارة تكون مرتفعة حتى فى ايام الشتاء وحتى و ان انخفضت فهيا ايام قليلة اى لا تستحق طاقة كثرة للتدفئة لذلك solar wall فى دول الخليج ليس مشروع ذو مردودية مثل اوربا Projet non rentable


----------



## اسم مستعار (28 يناير 2008)

Solar Island قال:


> اعتقادى سببه ان فى الدول الاوبية تستعمل solar wall لتحويل الطاقة الشمسية لطاقة تدفئة المنازل اماكن اخرى كالادارات و المراكز التجارية ..... خاصة اذا علمنا الطاقة المستعملة للتدفئة فى اوربا طاقة كبيرة جدا
> بينما فى دول الخليج درجات الحرارة تكون مرتفعة حتى فى ايام الشتاء وحتى و ان انخفضت فهيا ايام قليلة اى لا تستحق طاقة كثرة للتدفئة لذلك solar wall فى دول الخليج ليس مشروع ذو مردودية مثل اوربا Projet non rentable


بالظبط .. 
وما قصدتـُهُ كان ان ما يمكن ان يتم استخدامه في دول الخليج كــ solar walls هو الخلايا الشمسية Photovoltaics التي تحول الطاقه الشمسية الى كهرباء , ولم اقصدا لوحدات الشمسية التي تحول الطاقه الشمسية الى تدفئه . ربما حصل اشتباه في الموضوع .
شاكره لك المعلومات التي تفيدنا بها دوما .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (28 يناير 2008)

إذاً ..... المشروع يشبه البرج الشمسي ...

لكن ذلك غير موضح في الصور !!!!


----------

